# Need help with possible adoption



## Budgieadoption (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and have made an account to ask for help about adopting this budgie. I never buy animals from petsmart but a friend who works at one told me about a budgie up for adoption that they aren't going to sell because of beak problems. The vet that works on location says the budgie has beak dysplasia and will need vitadrops for the entirety of its life. I have been trying to research more on beak dysplasia but can't find any information that it even exists, from the only picture I have it looks more like a liver disease issue but I'm not very experienced in budgie diseases. I'm also worried that I'll take in the budgie and it will pass away because of a life threatening disease I'm unable to handle.

Please and thank you for all help


----------



## Reese (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not an expert by any means! The way the beak appears very flaky makes me think that it might be scaly face mites.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*I too am confused by the "diagnosis" of the vet in question. Was it an avian vet that examined the bird, or just a regular dog/cat vet? Is it possible to get any further information regarding the tests etc that the vet did?

I am guessing that if it was a vet from Petsmart/banfield they really were not qualified to diagnose a bird as I have never heard of that chain employing a true exotic vet, even though they will see a bird if asked, and that the condition is actually very different in reality than what they are saying if they are not experienced in birds. A qualified avian vet would be needed in a situation like this as there could be a number of things causing a beak condition and the treatment could vary greatly. However, given that the bird seems to have good feather and seems healthy other than the beak condition it is possible that it could be something treatable :fingerx:

I am sorry that I can not be of more help, but as we are not avian vets here but rather a budgie forum, to get a proper diagnose you really will need to get the little one to an avian/exotic vet to get any real answers to your questions 

Please let us know any additional information you have/learn regarding the little one!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've never heard of "beak dysplasia".

There is a disease some budgies have which is a thyroid dysplasia which may result in dry flaky skin.
Perhaps that is what the PetSmart Vet is referring to since the beak looks extremely dry.

Do you know if the vet that made the diagnosis is an Avian Vet?

Thyroid Dysplasia is due to an iodine deficiency in the diet.

An Avian Vet might possibly recommend treatment such as
making a stock solution of 2 ml Lugol's iodine in 30 ml water. 
Mix one drop of stock solution in 250 ml drinking water. 
Use daily for treatment, 2-3 times per week for prevention.

You would need to have the bird examined by an Avian Vet 
to be sure the proper diagnosis has been determined and the correct treatment prescribed.*


----------



## Budgieadoption (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't believe it was an avian vet, I'm pretty certain it was just the petsmart/banfield vet that diagnosed it. Sadly I haven't been able to talk to the vet personally yet because of my work schedule, but I think I can make it in tomorrow morning to talk to her to find out more.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As Lindsey mentioned, try to get as much information about what test were performed as possible 
and ask for a print-out of the tests and results (if she will give it to you) to pass on to the Avian Vet.*


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Kudos for considering adopting a _possible_ special needs bird (although I hope the condition is easily treatable).

One thing I'd like to add is if you have other budgies at home, make sure this bird's condition is not infectious. If temporarily infectious, temporary quarantine will solve the problem. If permanently infectious, then you'll need to put permanent quarantine preventative measures in place.


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Dysplasia abnormal cell growth in a tissue or organ. It can be used intentionally as a vague term, and my guess is that the vet used the term to mean "there is something wrong with the beak, and it looks overgrown, but I can't say anything more specific than that". This little budgie could definitely use an good check from a true avian vet, who not only could diagnose the issue but could also give advice on what to do about it. Keep us posted on what happens!


----------



## Budgieadoption (Apr 9, 2015)

*Update*

Sorry it took so long for an update but i went in last week and spoke with the Vet who diagnosed it with beak dysplasia . She didn't run any tests to find out why the beak was growing abnormally and said the tests were really expensive to run. She said that they have been feeding it special molt food and vitadrops and since they got it has gotten more active. I asked to see it in person but they won't allow anybody in the back animal rooms unless they are employed :S

While i would have loved to give this budgie a loving home there are just too many uncertainties that come with it for me be able to commit. Thank you for everybody's help!


----------

